# Weed id



## Rob b (Apr 27, 2020)

i recently sprayed my yard to kill my dallisgrass problem i had. But i have these weeds or large areas of grass that has turned yellow. Well my question is is it grass or weeds? And what is it so i know had to treat it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Rob b (Apr 27, 2020)

Here some better pics of the yellow grass or weeds that are growing in my bermuda grass.


----------



## Rob b (Apr 27, 2020)

I guessing its only yellow because of the spray i used on the dallisgrass.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

From what I see it's not bermuda. Sprayed and got something you didn't even know was there! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob b (Apr 27, 2020)

Then what is it?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Rob b said:


> Then what is it?


What did you spray?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

From a distance it looks like green kyllinga. Are there any seed heads? Pull some and see if it is spreading by rhizomes. Look at a piece from overhead and see if it is divided into thirds by three blades.


----------



## Rob b (Apr 27, 2020)

I sprayed msma


----------



## Rob b (Apr 27, 2020)

I dug a piece up. This is what it looks like.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

The yellow spots look like left over dallisgrass.


----------



## Rob b (Apr 27, 2020)

Thats what i was thinking also but wasn't sure because i thought dsllisgrass only grew in clumps and all the clumps of it are dead. But im no expert thats why i was looking for advice from you all. Thanks, i sprayed msma twice now over a month and a half period. Should i spray more or try something else or wait it out?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Rob b said:


> I dug a piece up. This is what it looks like.


Those rhizomes certainly look like dallisgrass. I think it's just regrowing. Hit it again and it should take it out.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Rob b said:
> 
> 
> > I dug a piece up. This is what it looks like.
> ...


Nope... not green kyllinga.


----------

